# شرح لجهاز توتال ستيشن لإيكا tc-805



## أبوالمعتز (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء رجاء خاص من لدية شرح لجهاز توتال ستيشن لإيكا tc-805 لا يبخل علي
كوني محتاج فهم التعامل مع هذا الجهاز
أشكركم جميعا

أخوكم أبوالمعتز


----------



## sa3d_2010 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## hflpl] (23 يناير 2010)

يااخى جميع اجهزة لايكا منوال واحد وطريقة عملة واحد ولكن مضاف الية اشيا ء اخرى ولكن لاتختلف فى طريقة العمل حتى لا تجهد نفسك وقريبا سوف اشرح لكم اجهزة لايكا tc407&ts02 وكذلك اجهزة تبكون 230&235 انشاء اللة


----------



## hflpl] (23 يناير 2010)

ولعلمك اجهزة لايكا سهلة الاستخدام وخفيفة الدم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (23 يناير 2010)

أشكرك وإذا أمكن شرح برنامج Free Station الموجود في الجهاز
جزيت خيرا


----------



## اصيل فارس (15 مارس 2010)

la


----------



## القيصر الحزين (15 مارس 2010)

_شباب يلي بعرف كيفية عمل جهاز توتل ستيشن_
_نكن له من الشاكرين_


----------



## jehadzahran (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (13 يوليو 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## saidou_topo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

non


----------



## علي الجرجري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يحفظكم


----------



## علي الجرجري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور دربكم


----------



## علي الجرجري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## الكاسح7 (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم كيفية استخدام جهاز المساحة لايكا 805


----------



## الياس يعقوب (20 مايو 2011)

يا شباب وين الشرح ما لقيت شي والله بدي يا ضروري


----------



## arif osaman (14 يناير 2012)

*اتمنى من الاخوة المهندسين وبعد اذن الكنترول تقليل التعليقات الكثيرة بالشكر وجر الحروف لان الملتقى جادى جدا لقد وجدنا فيه الكثير المفيد فقط ارجو عدم الاكثار من الشكر*


----------



## wael777 (24 يوليو 2012)

سعات بيحصل مشكلة فى الفرى ستيشن عندى وبيحصل فرق فى الزوايا عايز اعرف لية


----------



## بدر علي يحي (15 أغسطس 2012)

_*اخواني ارجو منك كيف انزل البر نامج حق اليكا 407 الي يعمل على سحب النقاط من الجهاز الى الكمبيو تر والعكس صحيح ارجو المسا عهد *_


----------



## بدر علي يحي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*ارجووووووووو المسا عده كيف انزل بر نامج اللي يعمل على انزال النقاط من الجهاز المسا حي الي الكمبيو تر علما باان جهازي لا يكا 407 ارجوا المساعده*


----------



## بدر علي يحي (15 أغسطس 2012)

ارجوا منك ان تسا عدوني رجاء خاااااااااااااص انا لدي جهاز اليكا 305 واريد منكم الرابط والا كيفيه تنزيل البر نامج اللي يعمل على تنزيل النقاط من الجهاز المساحي الي الكمبيو تر رجااااااااااااء خاااااااااص الرد انا محتاج له باامس الحاجه ارجوووووكم سا عد وني ولكم مني جز يل الشكر والتقدير (المساح بدر علي يحي الجنيد)


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------

